# Zoning in Maple Grove Township-Manistee County



## CBT (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi all,
Just found this great forum! I'm looking at a piece of property in Maple Grove township-Manistee County and have a question about the zoning.
I looked at the township zoning map and the property is zoned "FRWW". Does anybody have any idea what that means? 
I was hoping the property was Ag/Residential...the realtor was little help, said to contact the township.

Thanks!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

*F*orest *R*ecreational *W*ildlife *W*etland


----------



## CBT (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks jimp. Do you think I'll easily be able to get in re-zomed to build something on it? I know "wetlands" is a sensitive topic with the DNR.
I've never done it, I'll write the township.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

http://www.michigantownships.org/twp_details.asp?fips=51000


----------

